# Long Term Car Lease



## mayotom (Nov 8, 2008)

Hi Again

I´m also looking at getting a car on long term Lease or HP, anybody have any recomendations on who to turn to, I used to know some people but they have left Spain. would be looking for good comfortable 5/7 seater as I need to carry passengers and luggage regularly

thanks

tom


----------



## gus-lopez (Jan 4, 2010)

mayotom said:


> Hi Again
> 
> I´m also looking at getting a car on long term Lease or HP, anybody have any recomendations on who to turn to, I used to know some people but they have left Spain. would be looking for good comfortable 5/7 seater as I need to carry passengers and luggage regularly
> 
> ...


You know that you won't be able to drive a Spanish reg. car in Portugal if you live their ? The portugese brought the law in about jan. 2008. If you're a Portugese resident you can only drive a Portugese reg. vehicle, the same as a Spanish resident can only drive a Spanish one.


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

gus-lopez said:


> You know that you won't be able to drive a Spanish reg. car in Portugal if you live their ? The portugese brought the law in about jan. 2008. If you're a Portugese resident you can only drive a Portugese reg. vehicle, the same as a Spanish resident can only drive a Spanish one.



If you're a tourist you can drive a foreign car for ... cant remember if its six months or nine!!??? But I think Tom knows that ???? LOLOL

Jo xxx


----------



## mayotom (Nov 8, 2008)

Well I´m Spanish Resident, but spend 2 out of every 5 weeks in Portugal, but hope to get back so spending more time in Spain, plus all my financials are in Spain, so would have to be done here,

also have seen the GNR in Pt around Tavira regularly checking for forgien cars, but not so much on Spanish as other nationalities


----------

